# Anyone ever hear of this breeder?



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

I live in Central Illinois and was on akc.org and saw this breeder named Renee Kalmes from KalmesAcresShepherds. She appears like a reputable breeder but I would like to see if anyone on here has ever heard of her (good and bad things). If anyone else knows of some other good breeders in Illinois please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I would look elsewhere if I were you. I certainly wouldn't buy a puppy from them even if they paid me.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Pets breeding pets. I'd pass on this breeder. You can do much better.


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

Wild Wolf said:


> I would look elsewhere if I were you. I certainly wouldn't buy a puppy from them even if they paid me.


Thanks I'll keep that in mind. 
What have you heard about them though?


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Pets breeding pets. I'd pass on this breeder. You can do much better.


Do you know anyone good in Central Illinois?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Anything specific you're looking for in a dog? Working lines? Show lines? American or German? Anything specific things you're looking to do with the dog? Any specific look or colors?

Take a look at this site. It gives you an idea of all the different lines.

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

nfallon said:


> Thanks I'll keep that in mind.
> What have you heard about them though?


No need to hear anything. It's all on the website. 

All you have to do is to look at these dogs. The ears soft and some of them were taped the wrong way, way too big and outside the standard which they seem to be proud off. A GSD is supposed to be middle sized not gigantic. Let's not start about the pigment. With one dog, I don't know whats wrong with it, but her eyes look kind of wonky... 

I would not want a dog out of that kennel. Not if you paid me to take one. They maybe OFA and AKC certified and registered but to me, that is an example of Backyard Breeding. 

Now, I don't know much about this breeder but I did hear a couple of good things about them. They title their dogs and health thest them. Home
Looks like a small but decent kennel to me.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

I wasn't going to look.....but I did. Wow. and not a good wow. 

33" height, REALLY?!


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Anything specific you're looking for in a dog? Working lines? Show lines? American or German? Anything specific things you're looking to do with the dog? Any specific look or colors?
> 
> Take a look at this site. It gives you an idea of all the different lines.
> 
> Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


Im just looking for a companion, pretty simple I guess. I dont have a preference on lines or colors or gender.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Even a companion needs to have good genetics behind them, I like the breeder Mrs K posted. Walk away from Renee.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Definately pass on any 'breeder' that boasts about the dogs weight and fails to note the dog's accomplishments. This breed in general is high in energy, and if they weigh too much it is really stressful on their bodies, so for me, to see a breeder who is proud of an oversized GSD is a HUGE red flag. And never, ever get a puppy based on the fact that the parents are good house pets. Demand proof, like titles that SHOW the dog can succeed appropriately in REAL-life, social, stressful situations. This breed has a lot of problems (and it's a growing problem) with reactivity/skiddishness and can become a liability. I hope this helps!! Those are just some things to watch out for. Keep researching and find out what it is you want. There are many different bloodlines. Look into them and THEN look for a breeder.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the site.

If you get a chance to read Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums and particularly http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html you'll get a better idea of the breeders generally supported on this forum.

since no one is allowed to say negatives on the forum about breeders (PMs can give more info) we can only kind of point you to breeders we prefer.

Once you read those sites I posted above it will be clearer to you what the breed standard is. So you will better recognize how if I said I bred GSDs that have curly hair, that is as out of the standard as oversized dog

:wub:


----------



## nfallon (Feb 1, 2013)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Even a companion needs to have good genetics behind them, I like the breeder Mrs K posted. Walk away from Renee.


Yeah agreed. I'm looking at Huerta Hof, Bill Kulla, and mybodyguarddogs as well.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I am hardly an expert, but I don't like the look about these dogs - and the breeder sounds like this is an experiment....a project. I want someone who is confident about what they do.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

nfallon said:


> Yeah agreed. I'm looking at Huerta Hof, Bill Kulla, and mybodyguarddogs as well.


I have a dog from Bill Kulla - this kennel produced my dream dog. I am so pleased with their breeding program that I am getting my next dog from them within the year. He and Jennifer not only know a great deal about the German Shepherd Dog, but they have the extensive experience to back it all up. To top it all off, they care deeply about the dogs they breed. Bill's wife Jennifer is a gem of a person, she cares more about the dogs she produces then most!

Huerta Hof is also exceptional. Lots of info on the board about them. Robin is a member here, and she is a phenomenal person... their breeding program speaks for itself!

Two excellent breeders, highly recommended.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My dog is from Huerta Hof. They are absolutely wonderful people in every single way, and my I love my dog to bits.

Robin and Carlos have been so so supportive through my "first-time-dog-owner" drama. I think any other breeder would've simply stopped talking to me.

There are a few Huerta Hof dogs on the board, so there are definitely people you can talk to who are more local to Robin and Carlos for an even better opinion.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD is from Kalmes.

I love him to death and he really is an amazing dog with a wonderful temperment, he's very smart, easy to train and he's very handsome. :wub:

However, I would NEVER recommend his breeder to anyone, EVER!

** please take this private** ADMIN

My GSD is 28.5 inches at the shoulder. He has low energy and gets worn out much quicker than my friend's dogs, no matter what breeds they are. When he was younger my Vet was concerned about his hips and felt that he might have mild HD. I** comments removed. Please take this private** 

She has my dog's sister there and she breeds her, I wish I could get her out of there.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> My GSD is 28.5 inches at the shoulder. He has low energy and gets worn out much quicker than my friend's dogs, no matter what breeds they are. When he was younger my Vet was concerned about his hips and felt that he might have mild HD. *** parts of quotes removed ****
> 
> She has my dog's sister there and she breeds her, I wish I could get her out of there.


Did you find a new vet?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr. D said:


> Did you find a new vet?


I am not sure why you are asking this but yes, I did end up at a new Vet later on.


----------



## VDAL (Mar 3, 2011)

I have two dogs from this breeder.
Female 3.5 years old and puppy 5 month old.
I was looking for companion dog, not show dog. Wanted to do some training etc, but nothing professional.
Nuka(older) is a great dog. Great temperament, loves everybody, especially kids. She is a hard working girl, smart. I'm not a professional but that was my first owned dog and I made my research about breed before I got her so I knew it GSD need good handling. I wish everybody puppy like her. Never had a problem with her. Potty training first day, no chewing, little nipping that stopped after teething, very obedient, no aggression, very stable.Would you imagine a 6 months old puppy standing in front of 5 deer's and not run after them, not even tempted to do so. She wouldn't leave my side. I've train her by myself, so by 5 month(got her at 11 weeks) she new it sit, down, rollover, play dead, back up, circle, side, shake, high five, leave it(on paws, on the nose).She is very patient. Kids ridding on her pulling her by her tail, never even looked at them bad, she just gently walk away. When she was one, I start doing with her sniffing games, cause she was always into sniffing. She caught that quick, so I wanted to sign her up for tracking but nobody had it in my area, cause it seems they all moving into Nose Work.so I started Nose Work with her at For your K9. She has right now NW2 plus for last title 2nd place overall and 3rd place in Interior. Unfortunately we didn't made it to the last Trial in the Schaumburg to do NW3, but in fall we hoping they gonna pick us . You can check those results on official nose work website. She got that title last year 11/02/2013 in Geneva, IL (Alicja Szkobodzinski, Nuka).I'm getting complements about her from other trainers, vets, owners how good temperament this dog has.

When it comes to Nazar(parents Yvonne, Max) . He is a great boy. Putty training went longer around two weeks.So far no damages around a house. Again no signs of aggression, loves again kids. I would trust him about wild animals :laugh:. He wants to go after him 
I've sign him for basic obedience for puppies(not like I can't train him, but I want him to be socialize with other dogs and people, and let him to be used to around lot's of dogs).He did great. He was the youngest in the class(11 weeks). He was the bravest. Interacting with others with no problems. Quickly learned all the tricks and he become valedictorian of this class. Right after his class I've sign him in for Nose Work and also he is doing great. Nuka is fast when it comes to search, she want's to find it right away, sometimes doing that without "plan" in her head. Nazar is more wiser he has a search plan.
Also Nazar is more "I want to be close to you" when Nuka is more independent, but still will not leave my side. But from what I heard from other GSD owners that's how it is. boys are more affectionate then girl.
Besides that I want to sign him for rally. He is more thinker, calmer buddy, but that's good cause Nuka is a ball of energy.
So as you can see it's not necessary has to be a breeder that you will pay 10k for puppy. I have my two babies that are doing fine, both temperament that I was looking for. Never had a problem besides regular puppy staff or something that I was freaking out because of my lack of knowledge(like Nuka is laying down when She meets other dogs).
So I just wanted to put my opinion as of the owner of dogs that came from that breeder. I'm not a friend or family of the breeder, just client.
If you have more questions you can pm me.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Went to the website. Fourteen bitches and four dogs...family pets that they breed once a year. Ooookkkeee-dokee. Run. Fast.


----------



## TashaGSD (Jul 8, 2014)

katieliz said:


> Went to the website. Fourteen bitches and four dogs...family pets that they breed once a year. Ooookkkeee-dokee. Run. Fast.


If you did further research you'd learn that these dogs are not ALL bred each year. As well, by "family pets" she is referring to their socialization and how they are cared for.

I would suggest that you contact Renee and engage her a little before making any further harsh judgments regarding her program. I have one of her dogs, and it is one of the smartest, most attractive and loyal animals that I have ever owned. Our Tasha is currently in training and looks to excel in any direction I wish to point her in.


----------

